# Port O'Connor has gotten out of control



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

I usually don't fish out of POC proper because of the extra drive from Victoria. However yesterday I thought I would try out my luck down there. I took my mom with me for a nice relaxing day fishing. It turned into a really frustrating time. I was staked out behind a spoil bank with some lines cast out. My mom was reeling in a little shark when some boats came around the corner. There was about 600 yards of deep open water they could have run through. Instead one ran between us and the spoil bank, about 25 feet from the front of my boat and never slowed down. Another one ran literally less than 10 feet from the back of my boat and he never slowed either. I really can't believe people are so stupid that they would do this. There should be some kind of licensing requirements just like flying an airplane.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

POC got out of control 15 years ago. In 15 years from now you'll refer to this as the "good old days" Get used to it


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

EXACTLY!!! I couldn't agree more. I remember way back when it was just a little po dunk town with only a few out of towners. Now it has absolutely exploded! I wish it was the way it used to be.


Clint


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Yeah I do agree. I grew up in Seadrift and frequented POC a lot and I don't remember it like this. All these fools need to go back from wherever they came from.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this just makes me want to go more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If they got rid of that super speedy stop 3/4 of those pink sweater wearing fools would disappear. 
But really, i have been going down there since it was "the best kept secret on the texas coast", i wonder who told everyone! 


-mac-


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Cry me a river....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Whos crying? Stating a fact.


-mac-


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like you struck a nerve mac. Lol, i guess someone has a closet with a few pink sweaters hanging.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

100% agree. Been fishing there since the mid 80's and it's wayyyyy different. As it was different in the mid 90's. And the mid 00's. And now..... But I'll continue going.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> POC got out of control 15 years ago. In 15 years from now you'll refer to this as the "good old days" Get used to it


Yes sir.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Bob Brister, outdoors writer of the Houston Chronicle began the rush to POC in the late '60's and Joe Doggett continued, in the 70's the "best kept secret" in Texas.

We started fishing there right after Carla ('61). Back then there were days we said "If we broke down here, how long would it take for a boat come by for a tow?" LOL Mostly crab boats, gill netters and trotliners in the back bays. And they didn't like sport fishermen too much. It was rumored that some sportfishermen would cut up illegal gill nets and unattended trotlines with rotting fish on them!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I frequent POC maybe once a year compared to when i used to fish it every time i went fishing, it's crazy, but you see things there that just don't happen in other places. Figured i'd give it a try this last Monday, sure enough was anchored off Bill Days with the kids, here comes some nut with his pretty Under Armour outfit on flying by within 20 yds of us with all of Esprito Santo to play with. I expect this already so it really doesn't **** me off, you fish there, you know the consequences. Sad thing it's just gonna get worse.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I took my uncle out the other day. He hasnt been out in a boat in 15 years. A boat came really close as it overtook us. There was plent of room, but they cut it close. I held my course as im supose too. My uncle was like, back in my day people wouldnt act like that. We would have caught up to him and kicked his ***. I was like yea and if I recall you also would have been drunk at the time too. He just smiled.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Stumpgrinder said:


> POC got out of control 15 years ago. In 15 years from now you'll refer to this as the "good old days" Get used to it


More like 25 years ago. It is I-10 rush hour. And will only get worst. Galveston Bay isn't as bad as POC.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

A friend of mine had a cabin in Salura Bayou and it burned down, he rebuilt it. I thnk I would have taken it as a hint, your in the hood bro it was arson. One of the poontoon on the floating cabin had a bullet hole in it where some one shot it previous to the burning. Vidor all over again. POC=PLC, Pot-Licker-City. It has some awesome tarpon fishing as not many people fish for tarpon so you cna fish quite and alone. On a side note POC is as good as any to just get drunker then cooter brown, and laugh at the chaos.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Dont fish there much anymore. Maybe once every year or two. It is quite comical to watch all the comings and goings at the boat ramps though. Of course with an adult beverage in hand. There are some people I truly wonder about.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

John Shannon said:


> Yeah I do agree. I grew up in Seadrift and frequented POC a lot and I don't remember it like this. All these fools need to go back from wherever they came from.


I agree. I'm a Capt on a tugboat. My run is pretty much from Brownsville to Bolivar. Without a doubt POC has the most inexperienced boaters. Even the Snowbirds that fish Rockport in the fall and winter have more sense. I'm very surprised there hasn't been more accidents.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I don't disagree with anyone about POC. Tons on ********* and idiots there.

I think ya'll should stop going there. Fish Galv or Sabine, or somewhere else.



Btw, it's not a pink sweater! It's a salmon Columbia!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm one of those newbies. I started going to POC around 3 years ago. The main reason is that it's the closest port to Matagorda Peninsula. I have a camp there but I don't fish any of the back bays. It's very chaotic during holidays and weekends at Froggies so I try to get down there on the weekdays. It's not bad then. I have to deal with the boat traffic only when I run back and forth to the camp. Once there I don't use my boat. I understand those who have been fishing POC for many years are upset with all the people fishing there now. This past Memorial Weekend was ugly. I will never go down there during a holiday weekend again.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

i hear its better further south.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

it's not just POC, it's every where...was fishing Bayou Vista this past weekend, we were staked up a little ways off a shoreline in skinny water, nailing rat reds and a few keepers mixed in, then a Carolina Skiff decides he wants to go right between us and the bank...

what can you do, it was a holiday weekend, they looked back as i hooked another fish, and started lauging at them...


enjoy the day, don't let others ruin it for you.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW, thanks 2coolers. I have a buddy that owns a home on the ICW in POC and has been trying to get me to buy a home there. I haven't been fishing in POC in a few years, I'm always headed further south now. I guess i will be looking for a home down on the laguna. I was going to give POC another try in July, i guess i can scratch that plan.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jetpadge said:


> WOW, thanks 2coolers. I have a buddy that owns a home on the ICW in POC and has been trying to get me to buy a home there. I haven't been fishing in POC in a few years, I'm always headed further south now. I guess i will be looking for a home down on the laguna. I was going to give POC another try in July, i guess i can scratch that plan.


i don't get it, why would you give up purchasing a home just because 1 or a few people have had some run-in's with people being stupid?

do you not drive a car because you might get cut off, do you not eat unhealthy food because you might get sick....you can't control what others do in their lives, all you can do is control your own...

when you wake up each day, you make a choice for it to be a bad day or a good day...same as fishing, someone cuts off your drift, motors threw your hole while you are fishing, you can either make it a bad situation or you can just laugh it off and continue to fish and enjoy just one more day on the water...

:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

clint623 said:


> EXACTLY!!! I couldn't agree more. I remember way back when it was just a little po dunk town with only a few out of towners. Now it has absolutely exploded! I wish it was the way it used to be.
> 
> Clint


dude, you're 22 years old an remember it as a little quiet podunk fishing town with few out of towners? Not. LMAO



cpthook said:


> More like 25 years ago. It is I-10 rush hour. And will only get worst. Galveston Bay isn't as bad as POC.


this is true... I am not old enough to have enjoyed the 60's and 70's but fished it all through the 80's every day of the week during my summer vacations growing up and nearly every weekend when in school... it was slowly starting to explode at that time. Riding dirt bikes across wide open pasture trails and dunes along the ICW from the Fishing Center to present day Caracol, Stryker's cafe breakfast, Josies small restaurant with the local hangout table right at the front door and always a seat open, Alvins market, Buddy Muske invitational and custom fishing rods, POCO Bueno passing out *G*CCA hats (not CCA) and I still have a desert storm GCCA hat from a POCO tournament year, etc.

I gave up POC for about 10 years, fishing north and south of it, and only recently started coming back the last couple since my children are older and love the outdoors and water. Since I grew up there and know it well, and family close, it's a good spot for us. I do it for them and we are enjoying the heck out of it now. Of course I took steps to avoid the public ramps which I am so happy I was able to do that. Makes it alot easier to load and unload the boat.

You're right, Galveston west and east bay is not near as crowded as POC and even has bigger fish than POC. But I enjoy the areas of shallow winding grass flats and islands around the POC area, and the drive up beach only accesible by boat. Also, I am not mad at the fish anymore and just enjoy my time on the water with my family and friends. POC is not slowing down, it is only going to get bigger, much bigger.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The thing about POC unlike other places on the coast is there are alot more boating lanes which means all these boats have to use the same lanes to navigate. Other places have wide open bays where it's just alot easier to stay away from the next guy.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

i quit fishing there 4 years ago, not worth the hassle. There are some beautiful shore lines and back lakes in poc, too bad they don't have any parking at the ramps.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Having grown up fishing there it's pretty sad to see what has happened there over the last 30 years but that's what money can do to a place. The poster who said that Brister et al ruined it was partially correct; their articles set the stage for what we see there today.



> Originally Posted by *clint623*
> _EXACTLY!!! I couldn't agree more. I remember way back when it was just a little po dunk town with only a few out of towners. Now it has absolutely exploded! I wish it was the way it used to be.
> 
> Clint_


Clint you're 22 you don't know POC for anything but what it is right now.

I remember running through Green's Bayou into the gulf with my Dad back when it and Pass Cavallo were the only ways to get to the gulf south of the Colorado River and before the big jetties were put in. Back then all you saw were a few fishing boats but mostly crabbers and commercial fishermen.

But as was said it's happening all over the coast now, not just POC but it's probably the worst of them all. When they started building houses on Decros I knew it was all over then.

The last time I unloaded a boat in POC was in 2004 and I just got tired of having to leave my house at 3:30 in the morning to beat the ramp crowds and having to run in the dark to get to a fishing spot before the armada hit the water. I actually had a boat idle up to me while I was wading near Grass Island to ask me if I was catching any fish. I had to push his bow off of me.

Now days I fish elsewhere, where there are less crowds and if I do fish POC I run across the bay from Palacios or Matagorda.

And just think; all of those people are after the same fish that we are after. I wonder how Mother Nature can keep up.

TH


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I have not fished the POC area very much but I have heard from many people that it is getting out of hand. All my fishing is a little further south, we have some wacko's but there seems to be a little different crowd around POC, but like one guy said, "don't let it ruin your day."


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh but I do remember POC. My Papa lived down there and my Dad and I were staying with him on every wkend we could since I was born. I realize I don't know the old old POC but I do know it when it didn't have the speedy stop and the only place to get your boat serviced was at Forest's shop.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been fishing down there for 20 years and yes it has exploded. On the flip side of it I do see a lot of people who apparently stop and fish in a spot they are not aware of being and entry or exit from back lakes. I have had people look at me like I was crazy because they were anchored on the mouth of shoalwater....if any of you know that is not the largest entry out there and you almost have to hit it dead on or your [email protected]#$%. Im an not arguing the fact that it is out of control with a bunch of out of towners not knowing where to go or proper boat etiquett. I can remember when me and a buddy of mine used to shoot dove out of his font yard.....only thing there was Alvins and the shamrock.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The homes being buuilt on the islands from cedars to greens is sickening... that just sucked when it started happening. Looks like a ghetto on the horizon coming from POC.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> i don't get it, why would you give up purchasing a home just because 1 or a few people have had some run-in's with people being stupid?
> 
> do you not drive a car because you might get cut off, do you not eat unhealthy food because you might get sick....you can't control what others do in their lives, all you can do is control your own...
> 
> ...


when you wake up in the morning you make a choice to fish over populated/fished waters or find a more relaxed enjoyable environment. Its not a few stupid people its allot of very experienced fishermen looking for a enjoyable relaxing trip. If we wants crowds we drive down I-10 or go to POC.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

cpthook said:


> when you wake up in the morning you make a choice to fish over populated/fished waters or find a more relaxed enjoyable environment. Its not a few stupid people its allot of very experienced fishermen looking for a enjoyable relaxing trip. If we wants crowds we drive down I-10 or go to POC.


is the glass half full or half empty, Confusious say.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

We are very lucky to live in these times, think what it will be like in 50 years???


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Salmon columbia you say. Do you have the matching crocs?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Over flowing*



osoobsessed said:


> is the glass half full or half empty, Confusious say.


In POC the glass is over flowing with potlickers.:headknock


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

cpthook said:


> In POC the glass is over flowing with potlickers.:headknock


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

wow IJ and trouthunter.... thats like saying i dont remember the old matagorda when you saw 5 boats all weekend. heaven forbid some a young guy could fish the same places yall do. If clint is 22 as i am he has probably been fishing with family there for at least a decade. i think its safe to say he has seen the number of boats triple. 

i relize yall were from a time before everyone had boats and the knowledge...trust me i wish no one had GPS and did it by knowing what was where, but the number of times i have seen people bash a young person for saying something is rediculous. 

if you dont think POC or the entire coast for that matter has changed in the past 10 years, your as ignorant as your comments to clint

and yeah...id love for matagorda and POC to be what it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Logan said:


> wow IJ and trouthunter.... thats like saying i dont remember the old matagorda when you saw 5 boats all weekend. heaven forbid some a young guy could fish the same places yall do. If clint is 22 as i am he has probably been fishing with family there for at least a decade. i think its safe to say he has seen the number of boats triple.
> 
> i relize yall were from a time before everyone had boats and the knowledge...trust me i wish no one had GPS and did it by knowing what was where, but the number of times i have seen people bash a young person for saying something is rediculous.
> 
> ...


You mean ten years ago... when you were 12? One day you'll have a different perspective... when you are old like all us old foagies.


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

I figure it will all be alright in the end. After all, we still get to go fishing.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Having grown up fishing there it's pretty sad to see what has happened there over the last 30 years but that's what money can do to a place. The poster who said that Brister et al ruined it was partially correct; their articles set the stage for what we see there today.
> 
> Clint you're 22 you don't know POC for anything but what it is right now.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

read better people. i know its way different than 20 yrs ago. and yes. i have been wading and fish 5-6 days a month since i was 12. that quite i bit sure no the most, but plenty of time on the water. 

my statement was along the lines of we have seen change too, and recognize it. i just hate when people take shots at young guys like us...guess yall didnt do know jack either at 22?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The oldr guys are just stating theyve seen more change than yhe younger ones. Im sure that is the case. At my age ive seen lots of change as well. All we can do is try our best to deal with it and teach the ones that dont know.


-mac-


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When I was 22 everybody paddled their botes to get around! Mostly bank and wade fishermen down there! No need to go to the backlakes when you can catch them right off the road!

The lights on the old Coast Guard Station and the street light in town were the only reference points you could navigate by at night!


----------



## 1000marlin (Oct 17, 2010)

cpthook said:


> More like 25 years ago. It is I-10 rush hour. And will only get worst. Galveston Bay isn't as bad as POC.


Isn't that ironic?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Logan said:


> read better people. i know its way different than 20 yrs ago. and yes. i have been wading and fish 5-6 days a month since i was 12. that quite i bit sure no the most, but plenty of time on the water.
> 
> my statement was along the lines of we have seen change too, and recognize it. i just hate when people take shots at young guys like us...guess yall didnt do know jack either at 22?





Smackdaddy53 said:


> The oldr guys are just stating theyve seen more change than yhe younger ones. Im sure that is the case. At my age ive seen lots of change as well. All we can do is try our best to deal with it and teach the ones that dont know.
> 
> -mac-


I understand that they've seen more change than we have but it's still no reason to take shots at us and make us seem like we're ignorant to all the people on this site. Instead, y'all could've just agreed with us and state what the town was like when y'all started fishing their.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Sunday beach still gets just as crowded on memorial weekend as it did 10, 15 years ago.. but what has changed is the much nicer decked out boats and stereos. I didn't see one boat with a keg on it either. Alvins sold keg beer back in the day


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have very little interest is dealing with all the BS at POC as mentioned above. I fish west matty and the back bays where the people act a little better or in the case of the south shore of west bay you can spread out.

The thing that I really hate is when people blame these actions on that "Houston Crowd"!!! These Jackwagon's come from all over!!!

I don't fish the Galveston area that much but every time I do I see much more good Etiquette and consideration for the fellow fisherman. It's litterally a freindlier place to fish.

Carry on...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't fished POC in 8 years for that very reason. I can only imagine how bad it is now.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I gave up on POC years ago. There are much better and less crowded places to fish along the coast.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Slick8 said:


> I have very little interest is dealing with all the BS at POC as mentioned above. I fish west matty and the back bays where the people act a little better or in the case of the south shore of west bay you can spread out.
> 
> The thing that I really hate is when people blame these actions on that "Houston Crowd"!!! These Jackwagon's come from all over!!!
> 
> ...


ha, that's funny! I blame it on the Austin/San Antonio crowd. lol


----------



## VRG (Jun 23, 2009)

John, 
I have been in the same situation with boats running between my boat and the bank. The best thing you can do is not get upset and ruin your fishing trip. These guys know what they are doing but really don't care anymore. My best advice is if they continue, do what I have found that works pretty good. I developed this rig several years ago and seems to work really good especially with repeat incidents. I have had boats coming so close to me that they run over my popping corks and cut the line. At first I thought they just didn't see my corks, but then when they started laughing about it I started using what I call the "Potlicker Rig". This rig consists of the following: Take an old popping cork and tie a heavy weight to the bottom with enough line to hold it in place. Then tie about 10 to 12 foot of 120# stainless steel wire leader to the top of the cork. Attach this to about 20' of 100# braid. I throw this rig out where I am fishing and loosely tie it to the boat to keep the line on top of the water. When I see a boat coming like they are going to run over my corks, I reel in my fishing corks and sit back and watch the coming attraction. They usually run across my "Potlicker Rig" full speed so I do have to make sure that it is not tied too tight to my boat. This rig will typically wind around their prop and spin the hub and also the braid is really good for cutting the lower unit seals. Believe me after they have to replace the prop and lower unit they think twice before the run across anymore popping corks. Try this and maybe after a few times these guys will learn to run in the open water behind you.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> ha, that's funny! I blame it on the Austin/San Antonio crowd. lol


i blame everything on the houston crowd....most are really cool, but the others well, then you have these threads on 2cool...

ever been hunting in the hill country with lease members from Houston?

 :slimer:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> i blame everything on the houston crowd....most are really cool, but the others well, then you have these threads on 2cool...
> 
> ever been hunting in the hill country with lease members from Houston?
> 
> :slimer:


Nope, but i'm still after that big Axis at my BIL's place in fredricksburg. Last time I was able to even get a remote shot, my BIL ran up on me with his 4wheeler wondering if I had shot anything. Cause his deer come on command. As soon as they hear that feeder go off, there's about 50 deer underneath it. It's really a site to see.

Clint


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Should have taken her to 5th lake.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> i blame everything on the houston crowd....most are really cool, but the others well, then you have these threads on 2cool...
> 
> ever been hunting in the hill country with lease members from Houston?
> 
> :slimer:


About the hunting part, yes i have, i was desperate a couple of years ago and got on a lease with some Houston guys, they hated me, couldn't figure out why i saw so many deer, hello, don't drive right up to ur blind right at daylight with your Rangers. Alot of Poc crowds come from the Austin area, just travel 183 on a Friday or Sunday, amazing the amount of boats on that hwy.


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've worked out of POC since 1986 off an on. Can't say I wetted a line in the bay but I've weathered hurricanes and been grounded more than a few times when the captain missed that turn in the channel... Here's my remember when. Wasn't there a bar called Hurricane Junction there that had a blonde bartender who wore roller skates? Crazy day's!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

bigblock455 said:


> I've worked out of POC since 1986 off an on. Can't say I wetted a line in the bay but I've weathered hurricanes and been grounded more than a few times when the captain missed that turn in the channel... Here's my remember when. Wasn't there a bar called Hurricane Junction there that had a blonde bartender who wore roller skates? Crazy day's!!


From what I remember it was a little boutique type store. It did look like it could've been a bar at one time though. (my mom and sister used to drag me in their)

Clint

EDIT: I thought Maddens was the only actual bar besides the cantina that was added onto Josies a little while back.


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

Hurricane Junction is still there, just no blond on roller skates.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

clint623 said:


> From what I remember it was a little boutique type store. It did look like it could've been a bar at one time though. (my mom and sister used to drag me in their)
> 
> Clint
> 
> EDIT: I thought Maddens was the only actual bar besides the cantina that was added onto Josies a little while back.


hurricane junction is on the corner just up from the pirate condos near fishing center... always been there far back as i remember. I was scared of that place and never ventured in it, heard some not so great stories about it... and I was scared of the offshore workers as well that frequented it, seemed like everyone said they were interested in men or women... LMAO


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

clint623 said:


> From what I remember it was a little boutique type store. It did look like it could've been a bar at one time though. (my mom and sister used to drag me in their)
> 
> Clint
> 
> EDIT: I thought Maddens was the only actual bar besides the cantina that was added onto Josies a little while back.


come on man, I thought you knew POC?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> come on man, I thought you knew POC?


I do, but I could've sworn it was a little boutique store or something. I remember it got all grown over by weeds. Maybe it used to be an old weather station or something that i'm thinking about but I would've put my life on that place being a store at one point in time.

Clint


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> come on man, I thought you knew POC?


he known it since it was a podunk town with few out of towners..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

clint623 said:


> I do, but I could've sworn it was a little boutique store or something. I remember it got all grown over by weeds. Maybe it used to be an old weather station or something that i'm thinking about but I would've put my life on that place being a store at one point in time.
> 
> Clint


well, lets put your life on it and there will be one less fishing the POC area. :slimer:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do y'all know what place i'm talking about then? My Granny and Mom used to call it the sea shell store. We used to walk to it.

Clint


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> I was scared of that place and never ventured in it, heard some not so great stories about it... and I was scared of the offshore workers as well that frequented it, seemed like everyone said they were interested in men or women... LMAO


Yeah it was a rough crowd but that what makes it fun. We used to dock at that yard down the road from there that had a water tower or observation tower thing by it? Maddens would come pick you up at the docks to come drink there if you needed a ride and had a few people to go. Bet I wouldn't recognize the place now!


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

There are lots of folks there today, no doubt, and the stupidity of the majority makes it seem like there are more. But, back in the early part of the 1900s there were 10s of thousands of people that would come to Port O'Connor every summer. There was a rail coming town that would bring tourists to stay at hotels built over the water on Matagorda Bay. I have original post card pictures and it makes Sunday Beach on Memorial Day weekend look like a small crowd. A few big hurricanes flushed most of those folks (and hotels) away for a while, now we are seeing another big growth. 

Every fishing town along the coast has it's benefits. Some are less crowded and some are more. Port O'Connor is nice because of immediate Gulf access, many different bay systems to fish and a nice beach to go hang out on. There is plenty of room for people IFF people will act with a little intelligence.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rojo Runner said:


> There are lots of folks there today, no doubt, and the stupidity of the majority makes it seem like there are more. But, back in the early part of the 1900s there were 10s of thousands of people that would come to Port O'Connor every summer. There was a rail coming town that would bring tourists to stay at hotels built over the water on Matagorda Bay. I have original post card pictures and it makes Sunday Beach on Memorial Day weekend look like a small crowd. A few big hurricanes flushed most of those folks (and hotels) away for a while, now we are seeing another big growth.
> 
> Every fishing town along the coast has it's benefits. Some are less crowded and some are more. Port O'Connor is nice because of immediate Gulf access, many different bay systems to fish and a nice beach to go hang out on. There is plenty of room for people IFF people will act with a little intelligence.


Well said. I try and fish POC in the fall and winter and leave it in the summer to the boys who are really mad at em. Had a bad experience at the ramp on a summer trip a few years back, a few drunk guys giving everyone a hard time vulgar and loud I had the wife with me and it just turned me off completely. I stay on the upper coast in the summer now, and try to avoid the FRAT boys at the ramp.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Clint, 

you are thinking of the beachcomber. it is/was right across from the USCG station. Mr. Turk ran it and the trailer is still there. they had great food and also sold all kinds of nick nacks and seashells

or you may be referring to the shell shop that used to be up on the highway. that place was designed for the tourist's

there were many bars in POC over the years. Maddens has been around forever. Before my time, my dad owned the Opry House just as you came in town on the left (big blue building). Then he built Bob's Bar right across from Jecko's a little further in town on the left. The hurricane junction was there for a long time, its a different environment in there now. Then there was the Spot behind STP off the highway. That was owned by Cliff. WAYWAY before my time there was Pat's alley. I only hear story's of that from my mom and her family (they grew up in POC) and also from my dad (he lives in POC and has owned a few bars and an outboard repair shop) 

I'm 29 and I grew up in POC and remember it alot different, so I can see what Clint is saying.

its a shame that POC will never be what it was. ATLEAST until a storm wipes everyone out and only the locals stay.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

heli.clay said:


> Clint,
> 
> you are thinking of the beachcomber. it is/was right across from the USCG station. Mr. Turk ran it and the trailer is still there. they had great food and also sold all kinds of nick nacks and seashells


YEA! That's the place!

Clint


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> Clint,
> 
> you are thinking of the beachcomber. it is/was right across from the USCG station. Mr. Turk ran it and the trailer is still there. they had great food and also sold all kinds of nick nacks and seashells
> 
> or you may be referring to the shell shop that used to be up on the highway. that place was designed for the tourist's


wasn't there a shell shop on main street, near the old movie theatre?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> wasn't there a shell shop on main street, near the old movie theatre?


Pretty sure the movie theater was before my time, because I remember going to the one in PL and watching Space Cowboys one time.

Clint


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> come on man, I thought you knew POC?


Dude, he was 12....


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been running San Antonio bay this year. I was afraid I would eventually get shot in POC. I have a hard time keeping mouth shut every time I was cut off on a wade.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> Dude, he was 12....


 Don't know if your trying to bash me or back me up.... but I've been staying summers in POC with my grandparents since I was 8 and making wkend trips with my Dad before then. I caught my first fish in barroom bay on the hump right there to the right of the channel.

Clint


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

oh man...now that was the good old days, Avin(Pops) and the keg beer


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

You got Madden's, Bobs, hurricane junction and the back of Josie's. My favorite was The Spot during duck season


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

I am 70 yrs young and I started fishing in p.o.c. at the ripe old age of 12 ,and believe me things have changed ,I do not go there much any more, to crowded, but I always have loved the bays around that area.got my first boat at the age of 22,have owned boats through my life,we can all remember the good old days when times were better. by the way clint, carla wiped p.o.c off the map nothing left but the theater, hurricane junction was built after that storm, and probably derived its name from the storm carla. the place was a beer joint and dance hall. Clint I am glad to see young people like you that love to fish!keep at it, it is a wonderful sport. tight lines,may the Good Lord take a liking to you. Derral


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

humble one said:


> I am 70 yrs young and I started fishing in p.o.c. at the ripe old age of 12 ,and believe me things have changed ,I do not go there much any more, to crowded, but I always have loved the bays around that area.got my first boat at the age of 22,have owned boats through my life,we can all remember the good old days when times were better. by the way clint, carla wiped p.o.c off the map nothing left but the theater, hurricane junction was built after that storm, and probably derived its name from the storm carla. the place was a beer joint and dance hall. Clint I am glad to see young people like you that love to fish!keep at it, it is a wonderful sport. tight lines,may the Good Lord take a liking to you. Derral


I appreciate it Derral! It's always good to get a young guy in here and share some history of the place most of us love to congregate at. I'm sure one thing we can all agree on is that fishing is one of the greatest, if not the greatest sport ever created! Tight Lines everybody! I'm out for a couple of days. Gotta get things packed up and moving to Houston for a few years. ( I'll be one of those dreaded Houston guys now!  )

Clint


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

First experience in POC was sea strickers (which is now cathy's) had a real leaky window unit but decent food. Jose's was to greasy.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My late friend Pete use to love the shrimp at Strykers. We would eat there after every fishing trip. There were more holes in the floor in Strykers than people we would see all day on the bay back then! We use to launch at Tweety's...dam those were laid back good times!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anybody remember the haircut place? It was just a white building among a bunch of oak trees. Not sure if he still cuts hair or not, but he had ALOT of fish pictures in their with some REALLY NICE fish. I got my hair cut there a few times. I saw the ole man last weekend at Cathys and he still remembers me. Made me think of all the good times i've had in POC.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

WoundedMinnow said:


> First experience in POC was sea strickers (which is now cathy's) had a real leaky window unit but decent food. Jose's was to greasy.


Cathy's is not where Strykers was.. at least not my memory of Strykers hotel and cafe... it was towards the front beach past Clarks.. Josie's has always been a favorite.. they bought their groceries from the Port Lavaca HEB.. everything was fresh.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Logan said:


> read better people. i know its way different than 20 yrs ago. and yes. i have been wading and fish 5-6 days a month since i was 12. that quite i bit sure no the most, but plenty of time on the water.
> 
> my statement was along the lines of we have seen change too, and recognize it. i just hate when people take shots at young guys like us...guess yall didnt do know jack either at 22?


 speaking for myself, by 22 there wasnt much i had'nt done so i'm with ya . i dont think anybodys trying to discredit you young guys, they're just going a little further back is all .


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Haha. As funny as the ol pot licker rig sounds, I think I will just relocate back to the south a bit. I'm not giving up on POC I am just going to make it a weekday destination and not weekends or holidays! 

I have thought about it a lot recently and I think most of our beloved coast line has fallen into line with the rest of our society. Common sense and common decency seem to be antiquated ideas anymore.


----------



## zeke04 (May 12, 2008)

**** those Houston people, bringing all that extra money into these fishing towns. All they ever do is buy up all the gas, beer, shirts, property (that they pay taxes on), and rent hotel rooms. They bring absolutely nothing to the town.

That's why I go to Rockport, busy yes, but they have no problem taking my money and allowing me to have property there.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

zeke04 said:


> **** those Houston people, bringing all that extra money into these fishing towns. All they ever do is buy up all the gas, beer, shirts, property (that they pay taxes on), and rent hotel rooms. They bring absolutely nothing to the town.
> 
> That's why I go to Rockport, busy yes, but they have no problem taking my money and allowing me to have property there.


Ha I think we hit a nerve. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Clint,
I think the haircut place you are talking about was Dell's clip joint. Or as i knew him Barber Dell. Would always have a great story to tell. He first started cutting hair on one of the islands in the pacific during WWII. He would tell me about the hand clippers he had gotten to cut hair. They worked like todays electric clippers but you operated them by hand. He just recently retired after his wife of a long long time passed away. 

Someone said something about all the holes in the floor at Stryker's
I remember when i was a kid laying new plywood on top of the old plywood in there. Dont know how many rolls of linoleum where on that floor. Was always fun when i was a kid getting to go in the kitchen and watch. That was my grandparents place.

Clay there was another bar that i remember that you didnt say. It was the Anchor room. Jan Kinsel had that one. It was where Tigrett is now. Didnt stay open long but i do remember it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*POC*



sotexhookset said:


> 100% agree. Been fishing there since the mid 80's and it's wayyyyy different. As it was different in the mid 90's. And the mid 00's. And now..... But I'll continue going.


 How about early 70s when I first started there.We would camp on left as you enter jettys from bay for years .Left tent and gear we didn't need there, run Offshote and all around Never had a thing stolen.Yep You couldnt leave a TURD there now someone would steal it or run over it .Its Unbelievable...East Matty is gotten that way Too..cva34


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

I only fish POC in the winter months then all you have to worry about is those duck carcasses floating at the ramp(ok i'm afraid ducks dead or alive :0 ).just my .02 cents.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure cookie bought those groceries for josie's in mexico, not heb (ask him if you are ever in the mini mart) Stryker's wasn't in the same location as kathy's is now, (they were up towards madden's) but i believe they are kin folk


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

mcw said:


> I'm pretty sure cookie bought those groceries for josie's in mexico, not heb (ask him if you are ever in the mini mart) Stryker's wasn't in the same location as kathy's is now, (they were up towards madden's) but i believe they are kin folk


No relation to Kathys. Kathy was just the last person to lease Stryker's when my grandparents were too old to run it.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

ok my bad. the shrimp kind of tasted the same. Either way, I loved Stryker's back in the day....


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't use corks but if I did and somebody ran over them, they better keep going. Cuz we gonna scratch some gravel if I catch up with you. This must be a joke nobody is that stupid. I fish Galvez, Sabine, and Big Lake mostly and never really have a problem with folks. Been to POC once and y'all are right it was full of pencil trout and pencil necks. This is one Houston guy you won't have to worry about down in Pencil O Conner.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I think the problem is fewer boat lanes and less experienced boaters. Top that with the lack of boat ramps and it's gonna get ugly. A lot of these guys can't back their trailer. We shouldn't expect them to be able to drive their boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Oh but I do remember POC. My Papa lived down there and my Dad and I were staying with him on every wkend we could since I was born. I realize I don't know the old old POC but I do know it when it didn't have the speedy stop and the only place to get your boat serviced was at Forest's shop.


I also remember trotlining (main line above) Copano when I was 6,7,8,9,10,11,12 (then illegal) 13,14,... starting back in the late 70's and watching the same men (family/friends) cut the jaws out of 12' Tiger sharks back then on a five day trip way down PINS. Different times for me and WAYYYYYY different times for you with all respect.?.? To walk behind an old salt (them being 40'ish at the time) every 4 hours for 5 days with a burlap tow sack to string hooks is probably a little different than your old days. You get it or I'm* sure* you don't. How about rocking a 400# j fish out of Port A Jetties wearing $5 golf cleets on a 12.0? I never did myself but missed it by 20 years from the 60's. Point being, your young and don't get the OLD times. I don't either. It's expotential son.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*POC This weekend*



Greg E said:


> I think the problem is fewer boat lanes and less experienced boaters. Top that with the lack of boat ramps and it's gonna get ugly. A lot of these guys can't back their trailer. We shouldn't expect them to be able to drive their boat.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Ditto. Last Sunday I saw a guy pull up to the ramp at Froggies get our load his gear from truck then put new line on his reel.:hairout: Ramp traffic backed up like the I45 @ rush hour.Thought there would bea fistfight.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody want to go in with me on building a new ramp for 2coolers? You must have proof of current account and it's $3 to launch to eventually pay for the ramp expense.


Clint


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mcw said:


> I'm pretty sure cookie bought those groceries for josie's in mexico, not heb (ask him if you are ever in the mini mart) Stryker's wasn't in the same location as kathy's is now, (they were up towards madden's) but i believe they are kin folk


Maybe so.. I'm sure they didn't buy everything at HEB, would not be economical to do so with wholesalers being cheaper... but I was in there one day when they came in with bags full of hamburger meat packages from HEB and have seen them tote in HEB bags of lettuce, onions, and tomatoes before as well. Maybe their supply ran out and made a quick run there, I don't know. I do know I loved their huge hand formed hamburger patties and it was a major task to finish a double meat. Going there on onion dicing day was also an experience, eyes burning no matter where you sat with the lady in back chopping away. She'd take the first onion and cut the end off it and place it on her head, said it kept the tears away. Hard to believe. LOL


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> She'd take the first onion and cut the end off it and place it on her head, said it kept the tears away. Hard to believe. LOL


you won't find me testing that theory out.

Clint


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Paint ball gun*

Good for potlickers too - when they se the gun come up most DODGE ---


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> She'd take the first onion and cut the end off it and place it on her head, said it kept the tears away.


And then she sliced it up and put it on your burger. 

Humble One, what was the name of the cafe on the water close to where the Fishing Center is now? I remember the lady who owned the place and it was named for her. Carla got it and it wasn't rebuilt. For the life of me I can't remember the name of the cafe. I remember the lady was pretty though lol.

TH


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

J.T. Barely said:


> I don't use corks but if I did and somebody ran over them, they better keep going. Cuz we gonna scratch some gravel if I catch up with you. This must be a joke nobody is that stupid. I fish Galvez, Sabine, and Big Lake mostly and never really have a problem with folks. Been to POC once and y'all are right it was full of pencil trout and pencil necks. This is one Houston guy you won't have to worry about down in Pencil O Conner.


Thanks!


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow...that took forever to read this whole thread, lol. But I just HAVE to put my two cents in...

I am not that old either, but I too have been goin to POC since I was old enough to wear a teenie tiny life jacket. I too have seen many changes...not as many as some of you "older" guys...but still seen some. I love fishing in the winter down there because there are a lot less people to deal with, and I get a small joy drivin the baby cat just a little too close to the duck hunters in the duck blinds on the way to our fishin' spots. LOL. AND, yes, there are TONS of dumba**es down there as soon as the weather starts to get a little warmer. Yes, most of them have no idea how to drive their brand new, but oh so pretty, boats. Yes, most of them have no courtesy what-so-ever when they cut off your wade or park their boats close enough that you can tell what lure they are using. BUT, I love POC none the less. We just make fun of all the dumba**es. And, if you take the time to mingle with that guy that parked his boat a little too close, you might find out that he's not that bad of a guy. All I'm gettin at here is yes, times have changed, but ENJOY it. You are on the water, and that dumba** in the pretty boat (and salmon columbia), as much as wish he wasn't, is on the water too, prolly enjoying himself. It's fishin' guys! POC might be full of people in the summer, but its still got PLENTY fish for all of us, be thankful. K, that was my two cents...carry on. LOL.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> Cathy's is not where Strykers was.. at least not my memory of Strykers hotel and cafe... it was towards the front beach past Clarks.. Josie's has always been a favorite.. they bought their groceries from the Port Lavaca HEB.. everything was fresh.


Your correct I was just referring to the name change forgot to mention location change also....we made good friends with one of the waitresses there....all I can remember is that she had painted on eye brows and brown hair.....first time eating there they said to get the fried shrimp because that was the only thing proven not to get you sick haha....go to jose's and get the pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Carla*

A couple of pictures my Dad and his friend Bubba Webb took of Indianola before and after Carla. I have the originals of these two but can't find the pictures taken on the same flights of POC.

Not much more is left of POC and those pictures are somewhere. The search continues.

TH


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Your correct I was just referring to the name change forgot to mention location change also....we made good friends with one of the waitresses there....all I can remember is that she had painted on eye brows and brown hair.....first time eating there they said to get the fried shrimp because that was the only thing proven not to get you sick haha....go to jose's and get the pancakes for breakfast.


I have yet to finish a stack of pancakes at Josie's! They will go down one day!!

Clint


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> A couple of pictures my Dad and his friend Bubba Webb took of Indianola before and after Carla. I have the originals of these two but can't find the pictures taken on the same flights of POC.
> 
> Not much more is left of POC and those pictures are somewhere. The search continues.
> 
> TH


Wow!!! That is nuts! I've always heard my dad talk about hurricane Carla but I didn't realize it was THAT bad. My papa avoids the conversation completely, now I know why.

Clint


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Melba's was the cafe that I was trying to think of. Had to call Captain Red to get the answer. It was Payne's Cafe before it became Melba's.

Yea Clint...when 20' of water rolls across the land it tends to make a mess don't it? 


TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> Wow...that took forever to read this whole thread, lol. But I just HAVE to put my two cents in...
> 
> I am not that old either, but I too have been goin to POC since I was old enough to wear a teenie tiny life jacket. I too have seen many changes...not as many as some of you "older" guys...but still seen some. I love fishing in the winter down there because there are a lot less people to deal with, and I get a small joy drivin the baby cat just a little too close to the duck hunters in the duck blinds on the way to our fishin' spots. LOL. AND, *yes, there are TONS of dumba**es down there as soon as the weather starts to get a little warmer. Yes, most of them have no idea how to drive their brand new, but oh so pretty, boats. Yes, most of them have no courtesy what-so-ever when they cut off your wade or park their boats close enough that you can tell what lure they are using.* BUT, I love POC none the less. We just make fun of all the dumba**es. And, if you take the time to mingle with that guy that parked his boat a little too close, you might find out that he's not that bad of a guy. All I'm gettin at here is yes, times have changed, but ENJOY it. You are on the water, and that dumba** in the pretty boat (and salmon columbia), as much as wish he wasn't, is on the water too, prolly enjoying himself. It's fishin' guys! POC might be full of people in the summer, but its still got PLENTY fish for all of us, be thankful. K, that was my two cents...carry on. LOL.


you call out dumbass's on the water but you drive your boat close to the duck blinds with hunters in them? sounds like you are part of the problem. :spineys:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

clint623 said:


> Wow Gilbert, your a *****..
> 
> Clint


why?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*OK if we are going down MEMORY lane*

I have fished POC since I was six years old - thats some 50 years now as I recollect - I saw it BEFORE CARLA and after - seen em come, seen em go, fished out of a Texas Maid with a 18 horse Rude, to 33 foot Contenders

I HATE the " irresponsible" operators of shallow shore burning rigs (you know who you are!)- I no longer fish POC between Memorial to Labor day because of the idgits who run shallow just because they can

The summer crowd are the most irresponsible boat drivers I have EVER seen, I could sit in Saluria in front of the Fishing Center and make videos DAILY that would make top five America's Funniest -

Its not the Houston, San Antonio, Tourney crowds - its the irresponsible pickerheads that went out and bought their boat without having some education on etiquette and courtesy --

Its too danged much testosterone and my rights are more important than yours attitudes

I LOVE POC but South of Corpus in warm weather for me - it works the inverse from distance to the next big Metromess


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> you call out dumbass's on the water but you drive your boat close to the duck blinds with hunters in them? sounds like you are part of the problem. :spineys:


Didn't say I drove close enough to high five the duck hunters. Kind of inevitable to get close to the blinds when ya gotta take a shallow cut. I guess I should have clarified...lol. (Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it) But, I guess you didn't get the "moral of my post"...lighten up and enjoy your time out there...safely of course.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> Didn't say I drove close enough to high five the duck hunters. Kind of inevitable to get close to the blinds when ya gotta take a shallow cut. I guess I should have clarified...lol. (Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it) But, I guess you didn't get the "moral of my post"...lighten up and enjoy your time out there...safely of course.


I guess its all good as long as no one ruins your fun on the water. hwell:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Your correct I was just referring to the name change forgot to mention location change also....we made good friends with one of the waitresses there....all I can remember is that she had painted on eye brows and brown hair.....first time eating there they said to get the fried shrimp because that was the only thing proven not to get you sick haha....go to jose's and get the pancakes for breakfast.


Mrs. Raby used to be a waitress at Stryker's. My grandparents played cards there back in the 60's. Great burgers!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Mrs. Raby used to be a waitress at Stryker's.


She sure was lol, I'd forgotten that. And she could walk the rolling floors with a tray of iced tea and not spill a drop. 

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> She sure was lol, I'd forgotten that. And she could walk the rolling floors with a tray of iced tea and not spill a drop.
> 
> TH


I still put down a dozen of her crab stuffed pickled jalapenos (now beacon something) every time I go to POC...


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> I still put down a dozen of her crab stuffed pickled jalapenos (now beacon something) every time I go to POC...


You can buy the stuffing by the pound...it's WONDERFUL for stuffing flounder!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> You can buy the stuffing by the pound...it's WONDERFUL for stuffing flounder!


sounds tempting but I think if I had that in a flounder, I'd still only taste jalapeno and beer with each bite... LOL kind of like how cornmeal battered chicken would taste like fish.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I miss her crab claws. Used to buy several quarts and we would eat a quart on the drive home lol.

TH


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> Didn't say I drove close enough to high five the duck hunters. Kind of inevitable to get close to the blinds when ya gotta take a shallow cut. I guess I should have clarified...lol. (Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it) But, I guess you didn't get the "moral of my post"...lighten up and enjoy your time out there...safely of course.


I am a pretty laid back kinda gal but I am one of those crazy duck hunters in POC. If the weather/water is so rough that you have to burn the shoreline maybe you should not be out? I have had a couple of boats within feet of my decoys and I view it just as bad as someone who burns the shoreline in front of me while I am a wading in the summer time. I do not enjoy that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aggiechick said:


> I am a pretty laid back kinda gal but I am one of those crazy duck hunters in POC. If the weather/water is so rough that you have to burn the shoreline maybe you should not be out? I have had a couple of boats within feet of my decoys and I view it just as bad as someone who burns the shoreline in front of me while I am a wading in the summer time. I do not enjoy that.


Hopefully not one of those that likes to hide on the shoreline of pringle all camouflaged where no one can see you and when people drive by you shoot over their head for getting too close. Happened this year. I dont know how to tell if theres duck hunters on a shore when theyre camod out and its foggy at daylight and you cant see a boat...just sayin!
I would not run up on hunters if i knew they were there though.

-mac-


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Aggiechick said:


> I am a pretty laid back kinda gal but I am one of those crazy duck hunters in POC. If the weather/water is so rough that you have to burn the shoreline maybe you should not be out? I have had a couple of boats within feet of my decoys and I view it just as bad as someone who burns the shoreline in front of me while I am a wading in the summer time. I do not enjoy that.


When u are in a Baby Cat fishing in the winter...u hug every shoreline you can to keep from being beat to Hell. A little wind isn't gonna stop me from fishin...didn't stop u from duck hunting did it? Again, chill. I don't do anything disrespectful, im talking about cuts that are narrow...gotta share the bays...and the shorelines. I also duck hunt. I usually like when boats swing by...they usually stir up the ducks...and if the boats get too close I usually just blow it off.. especially if they are doing it to make it through the narrow cut


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

all this cause of a pink sweater comment... sheesh


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

HarborHustler said:


> all this cause of a pink sweater comment... sheesh


Maybe i should have pulled the pink sweater card later in the thread!

-mac-


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Heck as many blinds as were out there this past year its hard not to have to buzz one on the way to where you are going....


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I lived in POC from '91 until '96 and of course its quite a bit different now. A whole lot more Type A personalities driving those gaudy boats and monster trucks. Columbia Wear is now a fashion statement. (Salesman set up a big new rack of FinzOmine fishing shirts at Speedies while we were there). Starting in '91 my kids went to POC elementary school and rode their bikes to school even on foggy mornings, while the wife and I walked to Strykers for home-made biscuits and coffee. Or big cold pancakes at Josies. Today, if you fish the weekdays like we just did, its actually very quiet. We got there Memorial Day afternoon when the crowds were leaving, and left Friday morning (today). Shocked at pictures in the local paper of the Wounded Warriors crowd, with thousands of people at Froggies. Visited with former neighbor Jimmy Crouch in his front yard; he says he has 16 m.m. footage he took there just after Carla, wreckage for 360 degrees. Will try to find it so I can digitize it. Anyway the fishing was slow, no tarpon anywhere that we could find. Jetties murky. The wind completely quit Thursday night while we were cooking outside, after plenty of whitecaps on the days we fished. We slept with the windows open and just a fan. Didn't lock the front door, either, and never did during our five years there, unless we were out of town for a few days.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

We bought a camp at Shoalwater Flats on the ICW in 86 and had a few great years down there before it get crowded. For all the convenience Charlies brought to boaters it sure made the areas we historicallyu fished more accessible. 

I miss the trips to the camp and the company we shared down there. I do not miss the crowds


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> We bought a camp at Shoalwater Flats


Bob & Leonard's lol...nice place with a good ramp.

TH


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Bob & Leonard's lol...nice place with a good ramp.
> 
> TH


It is nice now. It had turned into quite a sewer hole when it was still called Fulghum's.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes change is for the better & sometimes not.

Last year I visited a friend in Matagorda whose back stoop was almost exactly where I used to sleep at the rivers edge on a cot in the 70's.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chicapesca said:


> Mrs. Raby used to be a waitress at Stryker's. My grandparents played cards there back in the 60's. Great burgers!


My cousin Becky married into the Striker family! Her dad, my uncle Bert owns the welding shop in the red building coming into town!

30 years ago I had the opportunity to buy a house and 2 lots within walking distance of the Fishing Center for $5000 but thought it was too far of a drive!


----------



## Redfish Lady (Jul 19, 2011)

Went to POC this morning, caught our fish early, so headed to the beach for a quick swim before heading home.... Not too crowded BUT some people were playing -- no -- BLARING very racial music for all (even children) to hear!! This goes back to the comments concerning "where did the common sense and respect go".... I just don't understand some people!?!?!


----------



## 1000marlin (Oct 17, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> clint,
> 
> you are thinking of the beachcomber. It is/was right across from the uscg station. Mr. Turk ran it and the trailer is still there. They had great food and also sold all kinds of nick nacks and seashells
> 
> ...


come on hurricane!!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Trouthunter....*

I do remember when we first started going to POC, prolly early 60's, Melbas' place built out over the water...not sure, but I think it was where the Fishing Center is today. Always crowded before daylight, with coffee and breakfast. In the winter, all the duck hunters and fishermen would gather there for coffee and breakfast. You could drop your cig butts thru the cracks between the boards in the floor. LOL

And at Strikers, you could walk in with wet jeans, wet tennis shoes and a stringer of trout and RF....had an old black guy there, that would clean them, and fry them up with taters, salad, and a giant glass of iced tea for $2.50. I think it was Strikers?

Strikers had the best big ole greasy hamburgers in town, home fries, and giant glass of iced tea for about $3.

Hurricane Junction was always good for a cold beer and a few laughs at the expense of the locals. Picture in your mind a 250# woman, no bra, in shrimper boots and her teeth in her pocket!! LMAO You were a "tourist" if you weren't wearing shrimper boots and you had more than a dozen teeth! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> I do remember when we first started going to POC, prolly early 60's, Melbas' place built out over the water...not sure, but I think it was where the Fishing Center is today. Always crowded before daylight, with coffee and breakfast.
> 
> I believe that was the same place where I ate a many a pancakes when I was in my teens. We use to stay at the, I think it was called the Louis Motel, now the Sand Dollar.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Redfish Lady said:


> ...some people were playing -- no -- BLARING very racial music for all (even children) to hear!!


Can't stand that jungle junk.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Anybody remember POCs' "Airport?"*

It was a little landing strip right next to Maple St. I believe. About 5 or 6 blocks long. They shut it down after a couple of plane lacked about 50' of runway!! I remember a plane that sat across the street a while tilted up on its' nose. LOL

I think a lot of the locals had a choice to make when shopping...toothpaste? or bait? Most chose bait!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Too many rude people. No manners. Must be how they were raised.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's Crazy!!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> My cousin Becky married into the Striker family! Her dad, my uncle Bert owns the welding shop in the red building coming into town!
> 
> 30 years ago I had the opportunity to buy a house and 2 lots within walking distance of the Fishing Center for $5000 but thought it was too far of a drive!


Pam is my mom she married a Stryker.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Everyone should just boycott POC from now on! Too crowded and no good fish left. Terrible choice for fishing and hanging out.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tankfxr said:


> Pam is my mom she married a Stryker.


How's uncle Bert? :biggrin:


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Navi said:


> Heck as many blinds as were out there this past year its hard not to have to buzz one on the way to where you are going....


X2! They are everywhere.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sure there are problems with inexperienced newbies out there, but it seems a lot of the issues are peeps who just don't give a **** about ******* people off. I've been duck hunting out there and had a boat pull up to my decoys and hop out and start wade fishing. We stood up and asked what he's doing, he said he was fishing and quickly waded away and left us with his boat 20 yards out of the decoy spread. Also wading in the Army Hole once had a boat come flying in that I could have slapped with my fishing rod, he went up into the hole and did a donut and then flew back out the inlet that goes by the camp sites. I can understand if he's already in there when I decide to go wade, some boats need to be on plane to get out, but I'm on the outside in plain side when he comes in from the bay, hell at least come in the way you went out so as not to flat out run somebody over. Also seems like the guides out there all build 900 duck blinds each, hard to find a spot on the bay without a blind sitting there and I'm not about to go sit in them like some others do so it can make it tough locating a spot with birds.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I'm sure there are problems with inexperienced newbies out there, but it seems a lot of the issues are peeps who just don't give a **** about ******* people off. I've been duck hunting out there and had a boat pull up to my decoys and hop out and start wade fishing. We stood up and asked what he's doing, he said he was fishing and quickly waded away and left us with his boat 20 yards out of the decoy spread. Also wading in the Army Hole once had a boat come flying in that I could have slapped with my fishing rod, he went up into the hole and did a donut and then flew back out the inlet that goes by the camp sites. I can understand if he's already in there when I decide to go wade, some boats need to be on plane to get out, but I'm on the outside in plain side when he comes in from the bay, hell at least come in the way you went out so as not to flat out run somebody over. Also seems like the guides out there all build 900 duck blinds each, hard to find a spot on the bay without a blind sitting there and I'm not about to go sit in them like some others do so it can make it tough locating a spot with birds.


Next time someone parks there boat next to you when your hunting, move that *****!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I'm sure there are problems with inexperienced newbies out there, but it seems a lot of the issues are peeps who just don't give a **** about ******* people off. I've been duck hunting out there and had a boat pull up to my decoys and hop out and start wade fishing. We stood up and asked what he's doing, he said he was fishing and quickly waded away and left us with his boat 20 yards out of the decoy spread. Also wading in the Army Hole once had a boat come flying in that I could have slapped with my fishing rod, he went up into the hole and did a donut and then flew back out the inlet that goes by the camp sites. I can understand if he's already in there when I decide to go wade, some boats need to be on plane to get out, but I'm on the outside in plain side when he comes in from the bay, hell at least come in the way you went out so as not to flat out run somebody over. Also seems like the guides out there all build 900 duck blinds each, hard to find a spot on the bay without a blind sitting there and I'm not about to go sit in them like some others do so it can make it tough locating a spot with birds.


should have thrown a bunch of doritos in his boat, let the birds have fun.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*The foolish, obnoxious and inconsiderate will always be among us, which is why you can't let them stop you from enjoying your life!!! just my 2 cents...*_


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids were with me (they always are) so we just shook our heads and packed up, not a whole lot of action that morning anyway. Doritos I might think about though, that's funny LOL.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

So what is it about POC that attracts these types?

I grew up on the galveston bay system, and while we have more than enough weekend warriors with more money than knowledge, we dont have anywhere near the aggression that you run into in POC.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure. I fish it because it's where I grew up fishing and it's the bay I know the best and will never forget.


Clint


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone-Star said:


> So what is it about POC that attracts these types?
> 
> I grew up on the galveston bay system, and while we have more than enough weekend warriors with more money than knowledge, we dont have anywhere near the aggression that you run into in POC.


Hundreds of thousands upon thousands of tiny trout ... ! Stickin' baby trout can make anyone angry ... but they sure do eat good.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Port O'Connor is now considered a "resort" by the county and the locals are taxed accordingly, from what residents tell me. It's no longer considered a normal coastal town. Too much big money got in there, building the place up into a weekend playground. Very difficult to fish on a Saturday; many have considered it futile for more than a dozen years. At least one guide stopped fishing weekends back in the mid-1990s.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

clint623 said:


> I do, but I could've sworn it was a little boutique store or something. I remember it got all grown over by weeds. Maybe it used to be an old weather station or something that i'm thinking about but I would've put my life on that place being a store at one point in time.
> 
> Clint


thats cause you dont know the old POC, your only 22 .. pretty sure they didnt let 10 yr olds in hurricane junction after dark.. lighten up Francis. You'll be older and smarter one day too..

just like Gilbert..lol


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

One good thing about weekends and holidays is the joy i get when walking into speedy stop and hearing those women behind the counter giving the "Out of Towners" an ear full. Its pretty funny to see some bigshot with his hands full of cheetos and whine coolers put down like momma just gave him the back of her hand.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If they got rid of that super speedy stop 3/4 of those pink sweater wearing fools would disappear.
> But really, i have been going down there since it was "the best kept secret on the texas coast", i wonder who told everyone!
> 
> -mac-


The locals call those folks "JAHAs" acronym for Just Another Houston A******. 

I saw one pull in there one time, boat in tow, and park perpendicular to all the parked cars in the lot, right in front of the front door, and about 5 cars could not back out until he came out. His excuse "I just needed some ice real quick".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Speedy Stop.

I miss Alvin's.

TH


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*We call em*

AHA's:biggrin:

I grew up fishin POC, and I miss my sleepy weekend getaway, its kinda like New Orleans and Mardi Gras in warmer weather - the REAL oldtimers find somewhere else to fish on weekends - weedays ain't too bad from Tue to Thursday - but the weekend warriors are fillin the highway about Friday noon --

I am just a grubby old fisherman, don't care for the 40K boat crowd with the costas and 70 dollar shirts - heck they even wear sting ray leggins :brew2: cause they can't do the shuffle

Point in case of the "newbies" to POC - I catch shark for fun in the Pass - hooked up about an eight foot 200+ bull in the boat last year, wore it down, went to the beach and was gonna get some pics - fellas fishin down the shore wading along the Jhook, I was up tide from em, draggin in the shark, hooked shark cruises about three feet from em with back exposed , never seen guys run so fast to the sand - Finally seein I was hooked up with it - they trudge past me in their custom color matched shirts one says "I never seen shark in here before":rotfl:

I don't call the "newbie" crowd fishermen - they are boat drivers, party animals, hang out guys/gals, who haven't a clue that there is a rhythm to the tides and fish at POC - its that 90% rule, 90% have given up and are back at Josies having a cold one while ten percent of us grind it out and catch the fish.

AND any ATTITUDES you see at POC are a creation of rude inconsiderate boat drivers among those of us who like to FISH !!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> AHA's:biggrin:
> 
> I grew up fishin POC, and I miss my sleepy weekend getaway, its kinda like New Orleans and Mardi Gras in warmer weather - the REAL oldtimers find somewhere else to fish on weekends - weedays ain't too bad from Tue to Thursday - but the weekend warriors are fillin the highway about Friday noon --
> 
> ...


I love this.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a picture in last week's Dolphin Talk in POC. The wounded warrior tournament drew big buses from as far away as North Carolina---all the way to little POC. That's Froggie's boat ramp...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*End Of the Road*

Just don't seem like it anymore sad2sm- heck POC has become a cult legend !!!

Its about time to hit the surf five miles south of the pass :texasflag


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's a picture in last week's Dolphin Talk in POC. The wounded warrior tournament drew big buses from as far away as North Carolina---all the way to little POC. That's Froggie's boat ramp...


Are you sure that's POC?  One of my old buddies used to live in a converted school bus down there. Haven't fished there since the 70's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I have only been around here about 20 years so I cannot claim to know what POC was like in the 60s, 70s and 80s. During my time some things have changed, newer and bigger homes being built, landmark businesses faded away and new ones took their places, etc. But to be honest, I don't see much of a difference (better or worse) in the weekend crowds. Place gets busier than an ant colony and some people have bad attitudes and behave rudely. I like it better on Lane Road and fish from Charlie's Bait Camp toward Mesquite Bay most days.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Let me start off by saying that I have been going to POC for over 20+ years. Have things changed during that time? Yes! Is all change good? No! But name me one town that hasn't changed in 20 years and I'll show you a dying community. 

Change is inevitable. Change is constant.

We all like to sit around and talk about "the good ole days". Depending on your age and life perspective, for some, these are the good ole days. 

I plan on enjoying all that life has to offer, here and now, and not pine for days gone bye.
(off soapbox)


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> It was a little landing strip right next to Maple St. I believe. About 5 or 6 blocks long. They shut it down after a couple of plane lacked about 50' of runway!! I remember a plane that sat across the street a while tilted up on its' nose. LOL
> 
> I think a lot of the locals had a choice to make when shopping...toothpaste? or bait? Most chose bait!! LOL
> 
> ...


My dad used that runway back in the 60's. I forgot about that! I even remember when the movie theater was open. Never sit next to the wall in there!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I agree...I think whomever has been fishing there the longest should have the most right-of way with a flag and flashing lights to let people know! 

He should be able to pull up on any spot he chooses any time of the day/night and those present should beg forgiveness while hauling in anchors and popping corks in their haste to get out of his way!

And anyone under 50 shall bow till he passes and never make eye contact with him!

Then I could fish Port O Connor comfortably with him!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

What are "anchors" and "popping corks" ? :cheers:


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Slick8 said:


> The thing that I really hate is when people blame these actions on that "Houston Crowd"!!! These Jackwagon's come from all over!!!
> 
> I don't fish the Galveston area that much but every time I do I see much more good Etiquette and consideration for the fellow fisherman. It's litterally a freindlier place to fish.
> 
> Carry on...


See, there you go. It's not the Houston crowd that screwed up POC. I always thought it was that bunch in Austin, and probably some Dallas folks thrown in there. LOL!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Fishdaze said:


> See, there you go. It's not the Houston crowd that screwed up POC. I always thought it was that bunch in Austin, and probably some Dallas folks thrown in there. LOL!


The pretentious jerk ratio is highest in Harris & Dallas counties, practically non-existent in Travis until you get west of Loop 360.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> Salmon columbia you say. Do you have the matching crocs?


I've got $100 on that he does.


----------



## Back Bay Entertainment (Dec 20, 2011)

My article from this past week's Port O'Connor, Tx Dolphin Talk. It'll probably ruffle some feathers but they are probably feathers that need to be ruffled. lol enjoy!

http://thedolphintalk.com/2012/05/24...-ross-brunner/

More Boat Than Brains by Capt. Ross Brunner

Growing up on the water, I can remember my father and grandfather telling me time and time again, "Ross, many anglers have more boat than brains!" That is truer now than ever.

Summer is here and many people are purchasing boats. How many new/old boat owners have little to no experience operating a boat, have knowledge of boating laws, and/or actually know how to safely navigate the areas they plan to fish or boat? Unfortunately, it is probably a large fraction of boat owners. Most boats today have engines with horsepower comparable to most automobiles BUT boats do not have brakes. That is something many boaters never consider.

In 2010, the United States Coast Guard counted 4,604 accidents that involved 672 deaths, 3,153 injuries, and approximately $35.5 million dollars of damage to property as a result of recreational boating accidents. Almost seventy-five (75) percent of all fatal boating accident victims drowned, and of those, eighty-eight (88) percent were reportedly not wearing a life jacket. Ninety-one (91) percent of boating deaths occurred on boats where the operator had NEVER received boating safety instruction. Alcohol use is the leading contributing factor (19%) in fatal boating accidents along with operator inattention, improper lookout, inexperienced operators and excessive speed. (USCG, 2011) Those are only the accidents that were reported. How many go unreported? Many of these accidents could have been avoided by using common sense.

After speaking with other captains, seasoned fishermen, boaters, and law enforcement officers, I would like to share a few boating tips and regulations with you:

• Have all proper safety equipment on board that meets or exceeds USCG regulations.
• In the State of Texas a person who either appears to be impaired and/or has a blood alcohol level of
0.08 or higher while operating a boat can be arrested for BWI (Boating While Intoxicated).
• It is not advisable or safe to ski, kneeboard, wake board, or tube in the ICW. With the amount of boating traffic in this channel, this is an accident just waiting to happen.
• Always wear you kill switch lanyard when operating a boat. This can save your life as well as others.
• USCG regulations state a vessel must give way to vessels engaged in fishing, vessels not under command, and vessels restricted in her ability to maneuver. This includes wading anglers, swimmers, anchored or drifting boats and their persons. (USCG, 2012)
• Give way at a reasonable distance. If that is not possible then give way at a reduced, no wake speed. Honor each other's space.
• Do not create un-needed wakes when passing by boat launches and/or docking areas. Especially when boaters are attempting to dock or load their boats.
• Use a detailed map or a reliable GPS to learn the bodies of water in which you plan to operate your watercraft.
• Always check the current and future weather conditions in the areas you plan to operate your boat.
• Remember just using common sense can go a long way.

As we spring into the hustle and bustle of summer, let's remember to respect all boaters, kayakers, swimmers, and anglers, as well as treating our beautiful Texas coast with respect. Most of all, do not be the boater with "more boat than brains"!

Have Fun, Stay Safe & Tight Lines!

Capt. Ross Brunner, Back Bay Entertainment
(361) 772-4809 [email protected]


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I fished poc all day today and caught at least 100 fish, TWO keepers! A 16" trout and a 21" red. I think they may be the only two legal survivors of memorial day weekend. Theyre on ice as we speak. 
I swear three boats ran between me and the bank in one spot, i was wading about 100' from the beach. ***?!?
Two ran wide open, one had his deep v cruiser dragging the reef and motor tilted up throwing water 50 feet just to get to the other side of the reef, drift a hundred yards with one popping cork out the whole time, no pop that i could see. Whats wrong with these idiots? 
At least it was a laid back monday. 


-mac-


----------

